# Paridigm speaker pack



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

looking into a home theatre, have spoken with Bigpicture people at fountain gate and have priced me up the following for my room.
Room size 6m long x 4.5m wide x 2.7 ceiling hight.
Fronts paradigm studio 60
Centre cc-590
Rear adp-590
Sub 12 subwoofer 
5.1 pack


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice, that’ll be an awesome set up! Let us know how you like it. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice package, although IMO the CC-690 is a noticeably better speaker than the 590.

(I have demo'd the latter...which is why I own the former.  )


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

You'll be very satisfied.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I like Paradigm speakers too.
You will have a very nice system.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm very happy with the sound although I feel I should invest in an extra 2 rears and maybe a second sub, the room is quite big I think, I guess I'll have to Waite and see how it all sounds once the build of my room is finished


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Which Sub 12? The studio series or monitor? I can tell you from experience the studio sub 12 digs deep and has a lot of output. But I added a second because of vaulted ceilings and our upstairs is really open. I have the monitor setup with it and enjoy them daily.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> Which Sub 12? The studio series or monitor? I can tell you from experience the studio sub 12 digs deep and has a lot of output. But I added a second because of vaulted ceilings and our upstairs is really open. I have the monitor setup with it and enjoy them daily.


 yeah it's the studio 12, there a fair size


----------

